# Code 4 Lead Flashing



## Robert M (9 mo ago)

Does anyone know a source for 1.8mm thick (.074") lead flashing that comes in rolls? I am looking to find a US supplier (UK or Canada that ships internationally) that I can purchase from. The size I need is 12" x 20'. A couple of rolls will get me started. I have checked a few sites in the UK, but no luck getting them shipped to Kentucky. A little thinner will be fine if that is all there is.

Thanks so much for any help or direction you can give.

Best,
Marshall


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Amazon. Surprised me it was there. Mayco Industries 0018-12 Roll Flashing, Lead, 12-In. X 20-Ft./50Lb. Lead Flashing - Roof Flashing - Amazon.com


----------



## Robert M (9 mo ago)

Thank you Roofermann! I did end up buying exactly what I wanted/needed on Amazon. Crazier still, as an Amazon prime member, I got free shipping and 2 and 3 day delivery!!! That's crazy good because it all came in six boxes which were marked "HEAVY." And they were. Glad I didn't have to pay for it to get here. Thanks a million!


----------

